# RipJaws-X (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) AMD?



## GamerXII (7. August 2011)

Laufen die G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL), auch auf mein AMD Sys?

AMD PII X6 1090T
Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H


gruß GamerXII


----------



## GoldenMic (7. August 2011)

Warum willst dir denn solchen Ram kaufen?
An sich reicht generell der billigste 1333er Ram.
Die anderen Dinge merkst du nicht. Mehr Takt ist sogar in Benches kaum messbar und die Kühlrippen sind allein fürs Auge, Sinn haben die nicht.
Außer vllt das dein CPu Kühler nichtmehr passt.


----------



## GamerXII (7. August 2011)

Warum nich? Platz Probleme sind nich vorhanden. Mir geht es darum das der funkst auf nem AMD sys. weil selten was zu finden ist von diesen für AMD!!!


----------



## GoldenMic (7. August 2011)

Weil sie unnötig teuer sind und du davon keinen nutzen hast?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (7. August 2011)

Ich habe genau dieses Kit in Verbindung mit dem Phenom II X4 955BE (C2) und einem MSI 990FXA-GD80 laufen und habe damit keine Probleme


----------



## GamerXII (7. August 2011)

Warum den 1333Mhz holen wenn ich den 1600Mhz für nur rund 3,-- € mehr bekomme, beide 8GB Kit

1333Mhz -> G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-8GBXL) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

1600Mhz -> G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 07.08.2011 um 13:58 ----------

@TBF_Avenger:

Na das ist doch mal ne Antwort, mehr wollte ich doch garnicht!!!

Danke


----------



## GoldenMic (7. August 2011)

Man merke:
Du hast mir nicht zugehört:

TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## GamerXII (7. August 2011)

Die Links sind ja auch auf G.Skill bezogen. Hätte mir ja auch die Corsair Vengeance Low Profile aussuchen können, oder?

Danke für die Anteilnahme


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (7. August 2011)

Ja die Speicher laufen ohne weiteres in deinem System.

Evt. must du die Spannung auf 1,65V setzen, damit das
System stabil bleibt, denn die IMC der AMD CPUs mögen
am liebsten eine hohe VDIMM.


----------



## kruemelgirl (28. August 2011)

Sry, wenn ich das nochmal hochhole.


@TE

Wie sind denn nun deine Erfahrungen? 

Ich habe mir den RAM gestern auch gekauft und besitze auch das Gigabyte in der REV. 2.1


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (29. August 2011)

Läuft der Speicher denn bei dir einwandfrei?


----------



## kruemelgirl (29. August 2011)

@ 
*CyVeR [G.Skill]* 

Der RAM wurde erst am WE bestellt.

Sobald dieser bei mir ist, melde ich mich............


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (30. August 2011)

Okay, alles klar!


----------



## kruemelgirl (3. September 2011)

So, ich bin nun endlich dazu gekommen, den RAM einzubauen.

Das Gute vornweg, der RAM wird erkannt un der Rechner läuft 

Allerdings mit CL 11  

Ich werde die Werte im BIOS mal auf CL9 stellen, so wie sie unter CPUZ ausgewiesen sind.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (6. September 2011)

Okay! Erstmal manuell korrigieren! Weiterhin die Spannung auf 1,5V fixen!


----------



## kruemelgirl (6. September 2011)

Hi, am RAM lag es nich 

Ich habe die Riegel jetzt in Slot 1 und 3 gesteckt und sihe da, sie laufen mit dem XMP-Profil @1600 MHz CL9 ohne Probleme.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (7. September 2011)

Super, dass freut mich zu hören!


----------



## kruemelgirl (8. September 2011)

Na mich erst  

Ich dachte schon, ich muß was anderes kaufen


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (9. September 2011)

Ist doch schön G.Skill User zu sein, oder nicht?


----------



## kruemelgirl (9. September 2011)

Nunja, es sind die ersten GSkill, in ein paar Monaten weiß ich mehr


----------

